# Cost of making soap



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Just curious - Has anyone figured out the cost per bar of making the soap?

I am interested in learning to make soap, but I want to know it is cost-effective.

Thanks!


----------



## Fourthistles (Feb 24, 2003)

The cost really depends on what you use for ingriants. I make a very basic unscented soap for dishwashing and kitchen handwashing using reclaimed cooking fats, lye, and water. I estimate that it costs about 20cents per bar. As you add fragrance and fancy perchased oils the costs will, of course, rise. It depends on what you want.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i figured my soap just under a $1 per bar for just ingredients, depends on what you have been buying for soap. i have been buying expensive natural body washes so this is saving me money.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

For home use, my soap cost less than the syn-det bars at the store.

The reason the soap I sell costs more than store-bought is the cost of my time and knowledge making these soaps ....


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I used to worry about the cost...
I say used to worry because I don't care anymore. The cost is well worth using something that I've made, I know each and every ingredient and I can scent or not,,,in fact I have a scented bar and an unscented bar in the shower...heaven forbid if my soap scent clashes horribly with my lotion or scented body oil...Peppermint soap and I put on Lavender oil...BLECH! ~lol~

Some of the more 'exotic' oils might cause me some feelings of guilt...Wow $15 for Palm oil would have fed my chickens for 2 weeks!!!!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

As others have stated, it depends on the ingredients. If you butcher your own livestock, then you can render lard and tallow. Both of these make good soap when combined with coconut and other oils. Many essential oils are very expensive and can make soap more expensive.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

So much depends on ingredients, and also where you buy your supplies. I haven't calculated mine in a long time. When I last checked about 4 or 5 years ago, my basic recipe costs about .52 cents per bar. That was olive, castor, coconut, soybean, and sweet almond, colored with micas or oxides, and using quality Fo's or Eo's. All these items (plus the lye) have really gone up, especially the olive and the EO's. If you buy in large quantities, of course you can get by cheaper. I buy small amounts at a time, and get some stuff at the grocery store. People who make massive amounts and buy bulk can get by a lot cheaper, but have a large up front cost.

Adding jojoba, shea, cocobutter, or any luxury oil or butter makes it even more. 

If you want to make a basic simple recipe (with no scent & using kitchen spices onhand for color)and can find the lye locally, you can definately make cheaper than you can buy, with a much better product. But if you want to make a nice scented luxury bar, it will cost you, but it will still be worth it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

Tinker is so right... the scents can really make the difference cost wise. so far i have used orange and lime because they are less expensive (and DH will tolerate them) i have my eye on the patchouli oil but it will add about 7$ per batch to my soap. I dont use color and my soap was olive, coconut and grapeseed because thats what i can buy locally and the grapeseed was on sale. we figure we have a enough soap for 6 mos at least with 2 cake pans full. and they were less than $1.00 per bar. Kirk's around here which is what DH was using is over 1.25$ per bar.


----------



## Bountiful Ranch (Jan 11, 2010)

I only use essential oils and your right about Patchouli being so expensive. It doubles my cost per bar. Oxides are getting too high now to. I make my batches in pounds of oil at a time and I am probably up to a dollar a bar too. This is buying my oils in 50 pound containes and Olive in a 35 pound container. I sell obviously and haven't raised my prices but am starting to think I will have too.


----------

